
Greek numerals - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_numerals
======
joering2
In addition, its interesting to notice majority of Europe has different
writing of 1 and 7 [1]

Coming to USA 25 years ago I and so many issues typing "1" my way and people
thought it was "7". In addition, European "9" looks like small "g" because of
the curly tail at the bottom.

Once I was suspended at work for 2 weeks, because they thought I used someones
else SSN [clerk entered it wrong in their system]

[1] [https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/62586/why-
is-1-h...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/62586/why-is-1-hand-
written-without-a-serif-and-7-without-a-dash)

~~~
batteryhorse
One time I was working as a cook, and someone gave me a handwritten recipe.

I misinterpreted the 1 for a 7, and I used 7 grams of chili powder, instead of
1 gram.

------
EricRiese
If some of the unicode symbols aren't displaying for you and you're on a
debian-based distro, I followed the advice from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Special_characters](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Special_characters)
and ran

    
    
      sudo apt-get install ttf-ancient-fonts
    

and they display now after a full browser restart.

------
NelsonMinar
Neat! The article says this is still used in some modern contexts; anyone have
an image of that?

~~~
kxk
Sure, you can see it here on the high school mathematics book table of
contents.

[https://imgur.com/BwR3ekc](https://imgur.com/BwR3ekc)

------
Tomte
And a reply by... Peter Shor of Shor's algorithm.

